# Long strong screws instead of lag screws



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

McFeely's sells these, and they work very well. I'm using them on the potato cannon I'm building/blogging, on the clamps that hold the gun to the trunnion, and I'm holding up my wall-mounted racks with them.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Used these on my son's sand box. They are pretty pricey (from Home Depot) but worked very well. Used a cordless impact driver to easily drive through three 4×4s at a time.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I worked on one Boy Scout Eagle project where we drilled through railroad ties and hammered in rebar. This would have reduced our workload considerably. Nice to know!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I used these quite a bit. They are great. If you need more at that price, let me know, I may be able to get them for you, just PM me and we'll talk. My supplier sells them and that sounds like the same pricing.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I use them all the time when building exterior decks and also when screwing LVL's together. I use my small lightweight makita 18 volt cordless impact and it drives these in without breaking a sweat.


----------



## NotEnough (Feb 14, 2010)

I used some similar type self tapping lags to secure the sill plate on a small shed. Got them at the local Fastenal store. Much easier than piloting the holes and then running them down. They are GRK brand I believe. They're pretty wicked looking….for a screw.

http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/RSS_1_2_information.htm


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't know if they still carry them, but Menards used to have these. I used them to build a raised flower bed and retaining wall out of landscpae timbers about 5 years ago. I reinforced the wall with a couple of dead men and some steel fence posts set inside the timbers and fastened to the backside before we put the fill dirt in.


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

They sell them at the Menards near me . like said above they are great for deck framing . They work very well . Cordless 18 sinks them nicely .


----------

